# Lederer in Nordend



## vanBAT (25. Juli 2010)

Bin heute das erste Mal in Nordend in der KJriegshymnenfeste. Ich habe bereits die meisten Berufslehrer dort gefunden.

Aber wo gibt es dort den Ledererlehrer?


----------



## Elim (28. Juli 2010)

Dieser Berufeguide sagt Dir als Hordler:


*Gunter Hansen:* Hafen der Vergeltung / Heulender Fjord (78,28)
*Awan Eiskind:* Taunka'le / Boreanische Tundra (76,38)
*Diana Kanning:* Dalaran (35,28)


----------

